# do GP's prescribe Clomid?



## aurelia (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi

I just wondered if GP's can prescribe Clomid or not and what happens in terms of monitoring? We didn't think it would be an option for us as I had been told my hormones were fine, and now I've found out they're not and one of my ovaries is polycystic! My FSH was 6.8 and my LH 12 and so I'm now trying to find out what is the best treatment. I have seen a consultant at a private clinic but if it was possible to try Clomid I'd rather give it a go. Any advice would be really helpful!!

Thanks

aurelia x x x


----------



## fur girl (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Hon, 

          I think some do and some don't. My Dr looked at me as though I'd asked him for a kilo of coke ! ,  So went private. A friend of mine got prescribed it by her GP. She has PCOS and is 30.

Good luck!!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

hi aurelia

My GP wont give clomid he said you need to be reefed to a clink so your cons can prescribe you the best course of treatment. as for monitoring not all clinics will monitor you.


best of luck Hun and welcome to ff enjoy your stay


kel

xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi 

My GP did prescribe my clomid so it all depends on your Dr 



xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My G.P wouldn't prescribe it for me so he referred me back to the fertility clinic. It was just to cover his back more than anything if anything went wrong.


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi hun when i first went on clomid it was my consultant that gave them to me then after i had my daughter i wanted to try them again so i went to the dr's he gave them to me to like other people have said some do some dont

good luck lea-Anne xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Aurelia (lovely name!).

My GP agreed to prescribe Clomid for me after speaking to my consultant.  I hadn't seen consultant directly, as the waiting lists were really long and it was all seeming to take ages, so GP kindly rang the consultant and agreed to prescribe me 50mg Clomid for 3 months.  I've just persuaded him to increase it to 100mg for the next two months as the 50mg worked for the first month, but not the second month.

I think the only downside is that you don't get scanned (although I don't think that you do with every consultant/hospital either) and therefore you are relying on day 21 bloods and your progesterone level to see if you ovulated.  I have found that quite frustrating, especially as it worked one month, and not the next, so in the end we've decided to go private to better understand what is happening inside me!

Hope that helps
MC
x


----------

